# Wanted: Butterfly Handlebars



## spark303 (17 Sep 2010)

I'm looking for a set of butterfly/trekking bars - black if possible



Thanks



Gavin


----------



## e-rider (17 Sep 2010)

why o why would anyone want some of those?


----------



## snorri (17 Sep 2010)

tundragumski said:


> why o why would anyone want some of those?


Obviously spark303 is a person who has carefully weighed up all the options.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2010)

snorri said:


> Obviously spark303 is a person who has carefully weighed up all the options.



and then decided on butterfy bars anyway.







_good luck with the search btw!_


----------



## Cush (17 Sep 2010)

Used them for two years now and still have mixed feeelings. I may take them off next year before the End to End, depends on how I get on with themthis winter.


----------



## TrevorM (17 Sep 2010)

You could have mine but I wouldn't sell them. I replaced the drops on my Galaxy with butterflys and it was the best improvement I have ever made to a bike. I got mine from http://www.oakwell-cycles.co.uk/multibar-butterfly-barpolished-silver-p-4516.html. They don't seem to have black but you could ask them.


----------



## MacB (17 Sep 2010)

Afraid mine are all gone now, but I used the BBB Multibar from Dotbike:-

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP3578.aspx?utm_source=internal&utm_medium=site&utm_campaign=DPL

Found them excellent and combined them with the BBB tubular foam grips and some Ergo style ones on the open section.

Only reason I changed was because you can only get the controls on the flat bar part. Yes you can wangle them round the angles but it doesn't work so well. I found that I was comfiest riding on the sides that meant every time I needed the controls I had to move my hands.


----------



## spark303 (17 Sep 2010)

sorted now for a set of black bars - thanks for all the replies.

Gavin


----------

